# Question on ammo



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

What's everyones thoughts on Angelfire Ammo ?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

I have been to 13 hog callins and seven county fairs and have never heard of it. Sorry can't help.


----------



## weatherman (Aug 5, 2016)

Never heard of it where are they based out of?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

New to me too. If it's a good price, get a small quantity and try it.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

For the curious, here is the website

AngelFire Ammo

This was the only review I could find.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have never heard of them either. I would try a box first.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> For the curious, here is the website
> 
> AngelFire Ammo
> 
> This was the only review I could find.


I watched this one to , that's way I have the question to fine out if anyone has used them . its a good video , how true is it ?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Targetshooter said:


> I watched this one to , that's way I have the question to fine out if anyone has used them . its a good video , how true is it ?


Couldn't tell ya. I had never heard of this until you posted this and I got curious. I try to research everything I find interesting. All I can figure is they must be fairly new.


----------

